# De Rosa Forum urgently needed



## Cat 3 boy

I have a deep seated unhealthy craving for a De Rosa Cinquanta

Someone, please put me out of my misery & tell me it isn't as gorgeous as it looks, so smooth, so light, so...........CARBON!

I'm off to lie down now & stare at my Merak


----------



## bestT

*Something for your DeRosa fetish....*

My friend's and my Kings. We have 4 now, but don't have a picture yet.


----------



## Crankist

Cat 3 boy said:


> I have a deep seated unhealthy craving for a De Rosa Cinquanta
> 
> Someone, please put me out of my misery & tell me it isn't as gorgeous as it looks, so smooth, so light, so...........CARBON!
> 
> I'm off to lie down now & stare at my Merak


They make steel too ya know...here's my '03 Corum/Chorus right after build. My (more humble) sights are fixed merely on the King.


----------



## terry b

Crankist said:


> They make steel too ya know...here's my '03 Corum/Chorus right after build. My (more humble) sights are fixed merely on the King.


Let me know what cottonwood you're going to leave that leaning against during your next break so I can steal it.


----------



## Crankist

*No problem Terry*

It'll be the tall, shady one next to my grave!


----------



## terry b

Crankist said:


> It'll be the tall, shady one next to my grave!


here's a bumper sticker for you - "you can have my DeRosa when you pry it out of my cold, dead fingers"


----------



## Cat 3 boy

*What the heck, here's my current pride & joy*

12345


----------



## atpjunkie

*steel*

uh yeah, am presently eyeballing Molteni Orange Primato to add to the stable
mmmm Lugs, mmmmmmm orange.


----------



## atpjunkie

*nice with the Ravenswood logo Terry*

I grew up about a mile from the winery. Used Castle Road (where it's located) for Hill repeats. BIG ZINS give me GRINS. nice Corum as well, sweet paint. is it just me or do DeRosas really look better dressed in Campy? (not trying to start a S vs C war, strictly an aesthetic question). as a larger rider most DeRosas fall into the 'not recommended to what are you thinking big guy?' zone.


----------



## smokva

And this is my DeRosa:








There is an Selle Italia SLR saddle mounted instead Ritchey, that is on the pic.


----------



## Leeroy996

*Cinquanta*

Excuse the mess - this bike is a great ride, still waiting for the gold bar tape though.


----------



## Phippy

Not quite has highend as the frames already posted but for half of retail I couldn't say no.


----------



## Leeroy996

Sweet bike..........May replace my pinarello with one of those


----------



## stealthman_1

Leeroy996 said:


> Sweet bike..........May replace my pinarello with one of those


I'm thinking augment...My Pinarello Prince and my De Rosa King side by side in my garage...my, my that is a nice visual...


----------



## stanleybadcat

*More De Rosa Steel*

New Corum just arrived a few days ago. Haven't had the chance to ride it yet. Can't wait.


----------



## encavale

*Excuse Me?*

get on that bike. awesome pic. bet it looks even better in person.


----------



## bconneraz

atpjunkie said:


> uh yeah, am presently eyeballing Molteni Orange Primato to add to the stable
> mmmm Lugs, mmmmmmm orange.


Here's mine.


----------



## smokva

bconneraz said:


> Here's mine.


This Molteni Neo Primato is one of the best looking bikes I have ever seen. I like this paint scheme very much. It is on pair with that other Primato that I have recently seen on the net. Will try to find pic.....here it is 








It is a dead race between two for me


----------



## High Gear

This looks like team Gewiss colors not Molteni.



smokva said:


> This Molteni Neo Primato is one of the best looking bikes I have ever seen. I like this paint scheme very much. It is on pair with that other Primato that I have recently seen on the net. Will try to find pic.....here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a dead race between two for me


----------



## smokva

You got me wrong...Molteni is the orange one, the one from bconneraz.


----------



## merckxman

*I think this is a COLNAGO*

...by the dimple design in the fork crown. 



smokva said:


> You got me wrong...Molteni is the orange one, the one from bconneraz.


----------



## smokva

It might be, i just wanted to show the colors of Merckx and Molteni bike.
The fact is that DeRosa did make bikes for Merckx in an period of his racing and that they were painted that way.
In 1973. Eddy asked Ugo to become the official frame builder and mechanic for the Molteni team which he captained. The results were unprecedented as Merckx and his teammates won nearly all the major races including the Tour de France, the Giro d'Italia, Milano-San Remo and the World Championship. This partnership remained in effect until Merckx's retirement in 1978. In 1981 Eddy again called upon his former frame builder to be a technical consultant when he first set up his own bicycle manufacturing facility.
Another man who was heavily involved with Merckx throughout his career was Italian frame builder Ernesto Colnago, that's why it is Colnago on that pic.


----------



## colker1

*what's up w/ the steel unicrown forks?*

lots of primatos are built this way. am i ignorant or those unicrowns give a lesser quality ride?


----------



## Crankist

bconneraz said:


> Here's mine.


Crap, that's gorgeous!


----------

